# Time to upgrade the ASUS P5B-Deluxe Long Post



## Sundancer268 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a computer I built several years ago and I am looking to build a new unit this spring or early summer just prior to the new Windows release. Below is my current build and I would like to build along the same lines with the newest hardware. In other words when the P5B Deluxe came out it held a place in the ASUS line not being the best board and definitely not being the worst board in the world. I want to get something now equal to that position in the current motherboard world, Not the best and definitely not the worst for the i7 chips on the market. Do anyone of you have some hardware recommendations? My current power supply is a PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 EPS12V Quad/Black.

Unless there is a reason not to I intend to reuse my current Case, Power supply and some of my other equipment and discard the other cards that are replaced by on-board controllers such as USB3 etc.
Thank you in advance, Ed

SiSoftware Sandra

Computer
Mainboard : ASUS P5B-Deluxe
BIOS : AMI (OEM) 1238 09/30/2008
Total Memory : 7GB DIMM DDR2

Processors
Processor : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8400 @ 2.66GHz (4C 2.67GHz, 2x 2MB L2)
Socket/Slot : FC LGA (Socket T)

Chipset
Memory Controller : ASUS P5B 4x 333MHz (1.33GHz), 2x 4GB DIMM DDR2 666MHz 128-bit

Memory Module(s)
Memory Module : G.Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBNT 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (5-5-5-15 3-24-6-3)
Memory Module : Qimonda 64T256020EU25C2 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (5-6-6-18 3-24-6-3)
Memory Module : G.Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBNT 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (5-5-5-15 3-24-6-3)
Memory Module : Qimonda 64T256020EU25C2 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800 (5-6-6-18 3-24-6-3)

Video System
Monitor/Panel : NEC Technologies EA231WMi
(1920x1080, 23.1")
Video Adapter : AMD Radeon HD 5570 (5CU 400SP SM5.0 650MHz, 1GB DDR3 1.6GHz 128-bit, PCIe 2.00 x16)

Graphics Processor
OpenCL GP Processor : AMD Radeon HD 5570 (400SP 5C 650MHz, 1GB DDR3 1.6GHz 128-bit)

Storage Devices
2x Seagate ST31500541AS (251GB, RAID1/SATA300, SCSI-4, 3.5", 5900rpm) : 234GB (C
Intel Raid 1 Volume (1.5TB, RAID, SCSI-4) : 1TB (D
Seagate ST31500541AS (1.5TB, SATA300, 3.5", 5900rpm) : 1TB (E
WDC WD6401AALS-00L3B2 (640.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, 32MB Cache) : 596GB (F
Seagate ST33000651AS (3TB, USB3/SATA150/300, 3.5", 7200rpm) : 3TB (J
PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W2410A (ATAPI, CD-RW, 4MB Cache) : N/A (H
PLEXTOR DVDR PX-755A (492.4MB, SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : 470MB (G

Logical Storage Devices
ASUS WD 250 'C' (C : 234GB (NTFS) @ 2x Seagate ST31500541AS (251GB, RAID1/SATA300, SCSI-4, 3.5", 5900rpm)
ASUS "D" 1.5 Tet (D : 1TB (NTFS) @ Intel Raid 1 Volume (1.5TB, RAID, SCSI-4)
ASUS "E" 1.5 Tet (E : 1TB (NTFS) @ Seagate ST31500541AS (1.5TB, SATA300, 3.5", 5900rpm)
ASUS WD 640 (F : 596GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD6401AALS-00L3B2 (640.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, 32MB Cache)
Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 3T (J : 3TB (NTFS) @ Seagate ST33000651AS (3TB, USB3/SATA150/300, 3.5", 7200rpm)
Optical Drive (H : PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W2410A (ATAPI, CD-RW, 4MB Cache)
Optical Drive (G : PLEXTOR DVDR PX-755A (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)

Peripherals
LPC Hub Controller 1 : ASUS P5B
Audio Device : ASUS P5B
Audio Codec : Analog Devices AD1988B Sound Chip
Audio Device : PC Partner Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
Audio Codec : ATI (AMD) HDMI Audio
Serial Port(s) : 1
Disk Controller : ASUS ICH8R (ICH8) SATA RAID Controller
Disk Controller : ASUS P5B [JMB363]
Disk Controller : ASUS P5B [JMB363]
USB Controller 1 : ASUS P5B
USB Controller 2 : ASUS P5B
USB Controller 3 : ASUS P5B
USB Controller 4 : ASUS P5B
USB Controller 5 : ASUS P5B
USB Controller 6 : ASUS P5B
USB Controller 7 : ASUS P5B
USB Controller 8 : NEC Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
FireWire/1394 Controller 1 : SimpleTech M5253 p1394 OHCI 1.1 Controller
FireWire/1394 Controller 2 : ASUS TSB43AB22 1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller
SMBus/i2c Controller 1 : Intel ICH SMBus

Printers and Faxes
Printer : Send To Microsoft OneNote 2010 Driver (1200x1200, Colour)
Printer : Amyuni Document Converter 400 (2400x2400, Colour)
Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer (600x600, Colour)
Printer : HP Officejet Pro K8600 Series (600x600, Colour, Duplex)
Printer : Foxit Reader PDF Printer Driver (600x600, Colour)
Fax : Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (200x200)
Printer : Canon MG8100 series Printer (Colour)

Network Services
Network Adapter : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Ethernet, 100Mbps)
Network Adapter : Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8056 based Ethernet Controller (Ethernet)

Power Management
Battery No 1 : American Power Conversion Smart-UPS 1000 XL FW:631.3.D USB FW:8.1

Operating System
Windows System : Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.01.7601 (Service Pack 1)
Platform Compliance : x64

Windows Experience Index
Current System : 5.9
:smile:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Start with the recommended builds article:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html

and another:
TR's Christmas 2014 System Guide - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

The Asus P5B-Deluxe is a classic! In fact, that's the same board I used when I built a computer desktop of mine back in 2006.


----------

